# Swift Cycling - Sunday Boulder Group Rides



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

Swift Cycling Club Group Ride - Strong Recreational and Cat. 3 & 4 Masters Cyclists with a laid-back attitude.
New riders are welcome. Pace and Route varies week to week. Usually a medium paced ride of around 3 hours. Meet near Vics at 30th and IRIS in North Boulder. 
Check SwiftCycling.BlogSpot.com for updated information.
Rides will happen as long as the roads are dry and temperature is forecast to be above 
freezing at 10:00 AM.


----------

